# Taft manhandled by Diogu;Mccants falls sick/gets injured vs. Hodge



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm

I don't have the link, because Draftcity conveniently is down, but I was reading Hoopshype, and they had two interesting draft workout tibbits.

Apparently, Chris Taft worked out against Ike Diogu, and was absolutely manhandled on both sides of the ball. One guy said it looked like Taft was about to quit. 

And a quote from Julius Hodge talks about how he was working out with Rashad Mccants, he was on fire, than Mccants walked off saying he was injured. Then, once he was found out, he said he was actually sick. Either way, I don't think he wanted to be on the court with Hodge. 

All this to say that Hodge's stock so far is rising rapidly, as Taft's not. Of course this could all change come Chicago, but for right now.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

McCants absolutely owned Hodge in college. In the prison inmate sort of way. If there is any one person in the country that McCants would get up for, it was Hodge.

I find it difficult to believe that would suddenly change around and Hodge would outplay McCants by so much he'd quit - McCants in college just tore Hodge up, it got pretty personal (the infamous throat slash he did during a game against NCSU when he was really taking it to Hodge).

That quote is also directly from Hodge (a known big time trash talker), not an onlooker or another source. I'm pretty much going to just write that off. If he had a history of playing well against McCants, that'd be one thing ... but this sounds like an attempt to get a shot in at someone who's been a nemesis since AAU ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pre-draft comments from teams and workouts are worthless. The workouts prove almost nothing IMO. Watch the games and see how things work in a game situation. I know Taft is twice the defender on the pro level Diogu is. This is why I hate the NBA draft some times. Articles that come out and then guys get to the pros and prove that they were always a reach to begin with and all you needed to do is see them play in the games in college, not some rinky dink two on two workout.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

HKF said:


> Pre-draft comments from teams and workouts are worthless. The workouts prove almost nothing IMO. Watch the games and see how things work in a game situation. I know Taft is twice the defender on the pro level Diogu is. This is why I hate the NBA draft some times. Articles that come out and then guys get to the pros and prove that they were always a reach to begin with and all you needed to do is see them play in the games in college, not some rinky dink two on two workout.


Yeah. 

Didn't Luke Jackson "own" Iguodala in workouts last year ? We can see how that translated to the pros...:laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Yup the infamous 30 points he gave Iggy from behind the 3 point line. yeahh


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

In fairness to Luke Jackson he was injured almost all year and clearly has talent, but Iguodala might be the next Ron Artest level defender.

I don't think the Taft thing should shock anyone. He's been phoning it in all year and Diogu is one of the hardest working and dynamic players in the draft; if anything it serves to wake up Taft for the rest of his workouts. And if it doesn't hello mid-20s. Taft was terrible in college this year, he needs these workouts.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> Pre-draft comments from teams and workouts are worthless. The workouts prove almost nothing IMO. Watch the games and see how things work in a game situation. I know Taft is twice the defender on the pro level Diogu is. This is why I hate the NBA draft some times. Articles that come out and then guys get to the pros and prove that they were always a reach to begin with and all you needed to do is see them play in the games in college, not some rinky dink two on two workout.


Maybe Jerry West is trying to get his hands on Taft, sounds like some of the leaks he is famous for....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well at least we know taft will be a bust. I knew it all along, not trying to be cocky though. I tried to read numerous scouting reports and try to fugre out what was so special about him.... They say he has a lot of potential and he has an nba body...... Well insn't that what 5/6 of the guys entering the draft have????


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Hodge's stock is on the rise, he may no longer be the second round steal.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

[email protected] being on ike's level. yea right. that's nonsense


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone who watched Taft in college knew he was garbage. As for the McCants/Hodge thing.. Yea right. Like someone said already, McCants made Hodge his ***** in a very huge way every time they faced off. Hodge never once in 3 years had even a decent game against McCants. McCants on the other hand would always go for 25-30 points just raining 3's, driving to the hoop, and everything else all on Hodge. What really happened was probably McCants was murdering him as always, then Hodge probably got all mad and talked false trash. You know, like when he called McCants a 'pu$$y' before a game last year, then McCants went on to DOMINATE badly. 

I knew there was a reason I hated Hodge. Glad I got reminded.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> well at least we know taft will be a bust. I knew it all along, not trying to be cocky though. I tried to read numerous scouting reports and try to fugre out what was so special about him.... They say he has a lot of potential and he has an nba body...... Well insn't that what 5/6 of the guys entering the draft have????


Taft hasn't played any NBA games and you'll be wrong. He'll end up being a very serviceable big. Quote me if you want.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

McCants is going to be a huge bust. Undersized SGs who don't play defense and have bad attitudes don't fair well in the NBA.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> McCants is going to be a huge bust. Undersized SGs who don't play defense and have bad attitudes don't fair well in the NBA.


I'll bet you he isn't.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Scinos said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Didn't Luke Jackson "own" Iguodala in workouts last year ? We can see how that translated to the pros...:laugh:


Well, we actually didn't see how well it translated into the pros, because Luke's season was over before it started.

And it didn't change anything on draft day because Iggy still got drafted ahead of Luke Jackson.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I've seen enough of McCants to have absolutely no
clue as to what to expect from him.He has tremendous
offensive ability,but he is completely mercurial.At times he puts forward no effort whatsoever.He can play defense,just not very well and not very often.NBA teams are going to take a very close look at him.If they don't like what they find it's possible he can slip out of the first round completely.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> I'll bet you he isn't.


Cool, we'll have to work on some parameters. Time stats, etc. Perhaps a vote of impartial observers at next season's end?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> Cool, we'll have to work on some parameters. Time stats, etc. Perhaps a vote of impartial observers at next season's end?


You should use that vBookie thing. So everyone can get in on the action.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This reminds me of two years ago when Hubie Brown leaked it that Wade got worked by Barbosa....you never trust leaked info.


----------



## OPMSm0k3r (May 25, 2005)

I personally dont think McCants will be able to translate his game to the NBA, jus t like Salim Studoumire. They are "tweeners" and b/c of that, they will hav problems having a role unless they end up w/ a good coach who specifies their role. Otherwise, being 6'2 and a SG is just too small...you gotta be at least 6'6 now. You know how the NBA keeps getting bigger and bigger. Pretty soon we'll have 6'5 PG's with 6'8 SG's and 7'8 C's. ...haha...


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> McCants is going to be a huge bust. Undersized SGs who don't play defense and have bad attitudes don't fair well in the NBA.


I dunno, would you call Stackhouse a bust?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

McCants is NOT UNDERSIZED to be a SG in the NBA.

He will measure 6-4 at the combines. He is listed now at 6-4 on ESPN. He is over 200 lbs. And, he has high shoulders and long arms.

He also has exceptional athleticism / sick & quick hops. 

Yes, maturity / control is an issue. But he is competitive. He will be picked in the teens.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

The Mad Viking said:


> I dunno, would you call Stackhouse a bust?


Well, Stackhouse is/was a physical beast. He was strong enough to play some PF in college and was an athletic monster. I don't know if McCants is 6-4, but he is strong and has long arms so he should fair better than your average "undersized SG".


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Mccants was sick for that matchup, he was suppose to work out for the Raps on tuesday but missed it because he was ill. I think the raps should draft him if available with a second round pick.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Maybe Julius Hodges really improve that much before the workout.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

OPMSm0k3r said:


> I personally dont think McCants will be able to translate his game to the NBA, jus t like Salim Studoumire. They are "tweeners" and b/c of that, they will hav problems having a role unless they end up w/ a good coach who specifies their role. Otherwise, being 6'2 and a SG is just too small...you gotta be at least 6'6 now. You know how the NBA keeps getting bigger and bigger. Pretty soon we'll have 6'5 PG's with 6'8 SG's and 7'8 C's. ...haha...


 Dwyane Wade is 6'4.

When you have game, you have game. As long as its not a ridiculous discrepancy which hurts the defense you will play if you have the talent.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Yeah McCants has game? So what? So did JR Rider.....

He is slightly undersized and I don't think he has NEARLY the athletic talents and more improtantly the right HEAD as Dwayne Wade does.

I am sure he will be a 1st round pick, mercurial is a good word to describe him....he can score, but I think his attitude\effort (or consistent lack therof) and downright odd behavior will be his downfall in the NBA. He isn't THAT superior of a player to be able to rise above all of his negatives IMO. 

If I was a GM I wouldn't even consider drafting him.....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why are you comparing McCants to JR Rider? 

Name the off-court incidents McCants has been in. Don't bring up the Prison comment either, because that didn't hurt anything, just college basketball fans who feel that college basketball players should appreciate where they are.

His attitude problems are greatly exaggerated. Just because he's an individual, who doesn't act like others want him to act, doesn't mean he doesn't bring it on game day.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> Why are you comparing McCants to JR Rider?
> 
> Name the off-court incidents McCants has been in. Don't bring up the Prison comment either, because that didn't hurt anything, just college basketball fans who feel that college basketball players should appreciate where they are.
> 
> His attitude problems are greatly exaggerated. Just because he's an individual, who doesn't act like others want him to act, doesn't mean he doesn't bring it on game day.



Yep, that is the same idiotic thought process that had Arenas in the 2nd round. Arenas is weird. McCants is whatever. However, McCants like Arenas can play. He can score the ball and that is a valuable skill in the NBA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> Why are you comparing McCants to JR Rider?
> 
> Name the off-court incidents McCants has been in. Don't bring up the Prison comment either, because that didn't hurt anything, just college basketball fans who feel that college basketball players should appreciate where they are.
> 
> His attitude problems are greatly exaggerated. Just because he's an individual, who doesn't act like others want him to act, doesn't mean he doesn't bring it on game day.


I actually agree with you on this one. I don't believe McCants is a troublemaker, or a bad guy. No one can deny that he's quite immature, but I just get the feeling that he needs to grow up a little bit when it comes to his demeanor. It's probably not a big deal, coming from a college kid. 

However, McCants doesn't have the foggiest clue how to give effort on the defensive end, and I just don't see his game translating to the NBA very well. 6'3 "power guards" are a rarity, to say the least. He's not a ballhandler, so comparing him to Arenas just doesn't make any sense at all. 

I'm not saying he can't make it, but saying "Arenas made it, and that means McCants will" is just absurd. Arenas is very clearly the exception the rule when it comes to tweener guards.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

McCants is going to be a stud in this league. I really haven't figured out if he'll be a starter or a 6th man, but wherever he is put, he'll produce. The man can flat out score the ball. He can get to the basket, shoot the 3, and has a midrange shot. He CAN play defense when he wants, and if you watched UNC this year, he really picked up his defense. Also, he is a very competitive person and hates losing. That attitude is the right attitude to have. His "attitude problems" have been blown way out of proportion and it won't be a problem in the league. I would be suprised if he dropped past 25. I see him as a pick between 12-25.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

texan said:


> McCants is going to be a stud in this league. I really haven't figured out if he'll be a starter or a 6th man, but wherever he is put, he'll produce. The man can flat out score the ball. He can get to the basket, shoot the 3, and has a midrange shot. He CAN play defense when he wants, and if you watched UNC this year, he really picked up his defense. Also, he is a very competitive person and hates losing. That attitude is the right attitude to have. His "attitude problems" have been blown way out of proportion and it won't be a problem in the league. I would be suprised if he dropped past 25. I see him as a pick between 12-25.


 How can you be a stud yet be a 6th man?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> How can you be a stud yet be a 6th man?


a la Toni Kukoc Bulls era?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

gian said:


> a la Toni Kukoc Bulls era?


 LOL he was an adequate Role player, but LMAO @ the comparison.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

Hello Mr. McCants, meet Mr. Forte.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

theyoungsrm said:


> Hello Mr. McCants, meet Mr. Forte.


 LOL


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> How can you be a stud yet be a 6th man?


There are plenty of good players who come of the bench. I guess it depends on what you define as a "stud"


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

JNice said:


> There are plenty of good players who come of the bench. I guess it depends on what you define as a "stud"


 A stud is a higher class of player Lebron, Wade, KG Tmac, Duncan. They are studs. good players are mobely, ginoboli, parker, hinrich. good players


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> A stud is a higher class of player Lebron, Wade, KG Tmac, Duncan. They are studs. good players are mobely, ginoboli, parker, hinrich. good players



Ok, well obviously his defenition of stud is a little different. I seriously doubt he meant McCants would be on the Lebron, Tmac, Duncan type level.

I think he will actually be a lot like a right-handed Mobley. Under-sized, a good scorer, pretty good but not amazing athlete, and can do some other stuff occasionally. Maybe a little better version of Mobley.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon? John Havlicek? Kevin McHale? Michael Cooper?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

HKF said:


> Taft hasn't played any NBA games and you'll be wrong. He'll end up being a very serviceable big. Quote me if you want.


I would be hoping a player that goes in the top of the draft to be more than just servicible....he'll fall a bunch...to a more appropriate spot for his frame and potential.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

jokeaward said:


> Ben Gordon? John Havlicek? Kevin McHale? Michael Cooper?


Ben Gordon brings up a good point.... Gordon is a 6'2 or 6'3 and is primarily a two guard, though he can give you occasional help at the point. He showed he belongs in the league. My biggest concern is what was the bulls defense like when he Hinrich needed a break and Gordon had to run with a shorter point man like Duhon? I'm guessing they got eaten alive on defense, though i really don't know for sure? Any Bulls fans want to comment? thats the problem with short two guards, you have to have big Point Guards to cover for them on D. Any team that drafts McCants is going to have to have a point taller than 6'4"


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

theyoungsrm said:


> Hello Mr. McCants, meet Mr. Forte.



Dreadful comparison. McCants is twice the athlete that Forte was, and he has more range on his shot, as well as better penetrating skills. He showed flashes of good defense and will be a decent defender in the pros. 

BTW, by stud, I didn't mean Lebron level. 

Mobley is a very good comparison actually. I think he'll be a bit better, especially defensively, but very good comparison.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Forte was a better rebounder and passer in college, actually ... a better college player overall.

His issues weren't with playing basketball, he was just a headcase.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

vadimivich said:


> Forte was a better rebounder and passer in college, actually ... a better college player overall.
> 
> His issues weren't with playing basketball, he was just a headcase.


I agree that he was a better college player, but his game didn't translate particularly well to the pros anyway. He was a better ball handler than McCants, but not good enough to play any PG in the NBA; and he was significantly weaker than McCants. It was something special to watch him score at will in college though.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I've always said GMs focus too much on individual workouts and pre-draft combines rather than how players actually play in the games. McCants and Hodge will end up in similar roles, McCants as a Bobby Jackson type player off the bench, never really able to start and be a borderline all-star and Hodge as a superior version of John Salmons. Hodge I can actually see taking a step towards all-star status during his career simply because of how he played during big games. McCants was never THE GUY at UNC in huge contests. He has ability, but not the All-Star caliber game. Diogu versus Taft is another issue. Nobody is more frustrating to watch than Chris Taft. He seems like he's off-balance but I can see him being valuable to a veteran team off the bench right away. Somebody like the Sonics could use him immediately. Diogu is harder to project. He's oly 6'8'' but with a tremendous wingspan which'll help him. The question is: Does he have enough of a face-up game to keep people honest in the NBA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

texan said:


> Dreadful comparison. McCants is twice the athlete that Forte was, and he has more range on his shot, as well as better penetrating skills. He showed flashes of good defense and will be a decent defender in the pros.
> 
> BTW, by stud, I didn't mean Lebron level.
> 
> Mobley is a very good comparison actually. I think he'll be a bit better, especially defensively, but very good comparison.


Anytime anybody says McCants is going to be a better defender than anybody, they just look ignorant. McCants is a horrendus defender. He puts no effort in on that side of the floor, and it looks to me like he doesn't have the slightest conception of how to put effort in on defense. 

Please go back and watch those NCAA tournament games again, and focus on Rashad's defense the entire time. There's no way to come up with any other conclusion.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> I've always said GMs focus too much on individual workouts and pre-draft combines rather than how players actually play in the games. McCants and Hodge will end up in similar roles, McCants as a Bobby Jackson type player off the bench, never really able to start and be a borderline all-star and Hodge as a superior version of John Salmons. Hodge I can actually see taking a step towards all-star status during his career simply because of how he played during big games. McCants was never THE GUY at UNC in huge contests. He has ability, but not the All-Star caliber game. Diogu versus Taft is another issue. Nobody is more frustrating to watch than Chris Taft. He seems like he's off-balance but I can see him being valuable to a veteran team off the bench right away. Somebody like the Sonics could use him immediately. Diogu is harder to project. He's oly 6'8'' but with a tremendous wingspan which'll help him. The question is: Does he have enough of a face-up game to keep people honest in the NBA.


being that ike played for my uncle at asu I can speak for his face up game. Yes he has one. From 18 and in he's automatic. He can even extend out to the 3 point line and hit a few of those occassionally. He's gonna be a steal for whoever drafts him. He reminds me of elton brand with more range on his jumper


----------

